# Шейный остеохондроз со смещением 2 позвонков. Мне всего 22



## Ирина1993 (28 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте. Ничего не предвещало беды, утром я занималась своими, а потом резко начало темнеть в глазах и я потеряла сознание. Муж привёл меня в себя, но мне было очень плохо, вызвали скорую, они сказали что был сосудистый спазм и все наладится. Но мне весь день все равно было плохо, на следующий день стало ещё хуже и меня положили в стационар. Поставили диагноз шейный остеохондроз со смещением двух позвонков. Сильное головокружение, слабость, темнеет в глазах, онемение конечностей, глазам тяжело смотреть в стороны. И все происходит как во сне. Я почти все время в горизонтальном положении, долго не могу стоять, хожу только несколько метров и потом становится опять очень плохо. Шея при малейшем движении хрустит, чувствуется напряжение мышц. 
Сейчас ещё лежу в стационаре..ставят уколы и дают таблетки, но от этого лучше вообще не становится. Может надо вправить позвонки??
Не знаю как дальше жить!! 
ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!


----------



## La murr (28 Апр 2016)

*Ирина1993*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2016)

1. Анализ крови общий.
2. Суточный монитор экг  с нагрузками похожими на тот день когда была потеря сознания.
3. Велоэргометрия и УЗИ сердца
4. Рентгенография шейного отдела с функциональной нагрузкой и 1-2 позвонка через открытый рот.
5. МРТ головного мозга.
6. МРТ сосудов головного мозга.
7. МРТ сосудов шейного отдела
8. УЗДГ МАГ и шейного отдела с поворотами головы.
9. Окулист, глазное дно.
10 ЭЭГ с депривацей сна.

По стандарту на госпитальном этапе, пока хватит.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (29 Апр 2016)

*Ирина1993*, здравствуйте. Держите, пожалуйста, нас в курсе дела! Все будет хорошо!!!!


----------



## Ирина1993 (8 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте. Провели в больнице диагностику: рентген, томография, узи сосудов, ээг.
Оказывается врач сказала мне не правильный диагноз, у меня нет смещения позвонков. Результат рентгена: признаки остеохондроза с4-5 I-II период.
Мне ещё сказали что у меня недоразвит какой-то сосуд идущий в голову и поэтому все мои головокружения. Результаты всех анализов я прикреплю.
Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь, а то не могу нормально жить..постоянно повышенное сердцебиение, головокружение, кажется что теряю сознание. И ещё иногда дрожь в мышцах, может спазм какой-то?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2016)

Может и спазм, но не позвоночник.
Психоневролог, смотрел?


----------



## Ирина1993 (8 Май 2016)

Нет, только невролог


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Май 2016)

Описанные симптомы  встречаются как при синдроме  позвоночной артерии, так и при вестибулопатии. Поэтому необходим осмотр ЛОР-врача
 Мексидол в любом виде бесполезен. Да и инъекции никотиновой кислоты тоже.


----------



## AIR (10 Май 2016)

Хорошо бы выложить не описание, а сами рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. .


----------



## Ирина1993 (10 Май 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Хорошо бы выложить не описание, а сами рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. .


А снимки не отдавали мне, сказали что есть только описание.


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Описанные симптомы  встречаются как при синдроме  позвоночной артерии, так и при вестибулопатии. Поэтому необходим осмотр ЛОР-врача
> Мексидол в любом виде бесполезен. Да и инъекции никотиновой кислоты тоже.


Получается надо сначала остеохондроз лечить и потом мне будет лучше?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Май 2016)

Ирина1993 написал(а):


> Получается надо сначала остеохондроз лечить и потом мне будет лучше?


Лечить нужно Вас, а не остеохондроз. Как можно скорее посетите ЛОР-врача и сообщите результаты консультации.


----------



## Ирина1993 (10 Май 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Лечить нужно Вас, а не остеохондроз. Как можно скорее посетите ЛОР-врача и сообщите результаты консультации.


А нет у меня протрузии межпозвоночных дисков и как это определить? Подскажите пожалуйста.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может и спазм, но не позвоночник.
> Психоневролог, смотрел?


А у нас в городе нет такого врача даже, только невролог.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Май 2016)

Не забивайте себе голову эфимерными протрузиями. Даже если они и есть, то это никак клинически не проявляется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Май 2016)

Протрузии есть у всех людей.
Увидеть их можно на МРТ. Но это как случайная находка.
На МРТ направляют только при наличии клинической картины корешкового сдавления или травмы позвоночника.
У Вас картина обморочных-синкопальных состояний.
Причина синкопальных состояний:
-сердце
-мозги
-сосуды
-нервы (в смысле истерическая форма).
Надо разбираться.


----------

